# Post your desktop



## flechmen (Nov 17, 2008)

Simple enough, just post a screen shot of your desktop for all to see. 


Right now, I'm running two monitors off of one computer. One monitor is running at 1280x800 (laptop display) and the other at 1280x1024 (CRT) .


----------



## hillbilly guy (Nov 17, 2008)

*raises hand* um how do i make a screen shot?


----------



## flechmen (Nov 17, 2008)

Hit "print screen" then open paint and hit Crtl and V at the same time. Then save it


----------



## hillbilly guy (Nov 17, 2008)

i sorry but whare is print screen you right click or someting


----------



## Eevee (Nov 17, 2008)

Is the idea here to actually show off theming and other interesting UI customizations, or just to circlejerk over having our screens appear on the Internet and provide others with wallpaper that conveniently has icons and panels they don't care about overlaid on it?

Optimistically assuming the former!

Had Glossy controls (and later Clearlooks window decorations) as my desktop theme for a while, but I've been running with Dust on my laptop for a few weeks and am quite enjoying it; will probably switch desktop when I get home.  I have the latter panel layout on my desktop now, too.  And I don't use Rhythmbox any more.


----------



## flechmen (Nov 17, 2008)

hillbilly guy said:


> i sorry but whare is print screen you right click or someting


It's a key on your keyboard.


----------



## sdm42393 (Nov 17, 2008)

Here's mine... nice and simple.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 17, 2008)

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t194/TyVulpine/desktop2.jpg(NSFW!)


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 17, 2008)

I pretty much never display icons on the desktop, so... *snore*
Yay for circlejerks! (oh, and note the empty "Homework" note... yay!)


----------



## hillbilly guy (Nov 17, 2008)

thanks never knew how to do that 
the background is property of VampirePrincess007


----------



## Bayard Zylos (Nov 17, 2008)

A very familiar work by Blotch, and a very nice background imo.


----------



## Eevee (Nov 17, 2008)

I guess we're going the "wallpaper with crap I don't care about sprinkled on it and reduced to 40 quality jpeg" route, then.  :|


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 17, 2008)

Eevee said:


> I guess we're going the "wallpaper with crap I don't care about sprinkled on it and reduced to 40 quality jpeg" route, then.  :|



Oh, I'm sorry. Not everyone does things the Eevee way...


----------



## Eevee (Nov 17, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Oh, I'm sorry. Not everyone does things the Eevee way...


What on earth are you complaining about now?  Is this an invalid thing to say?

If you want to show off your wallpaper, *just post your wallpaper* (and title the thread appropriately) so other people can USE IT if they want to.  Why else would you show your wallpaper if not for others' enjoyment?

If you want to show your desktop theme, *show some stuff running* so other people can see what it looks like beyond the taskbar.

If you want to do both, do both!

Either way, if you're going to post a picture at _all_, save it with enough quality that other people can actually see it instead of some pixel-infected mess.


I am asking only for common courtesy, which these threads characteristically lack, leading me to believe that people post in them in the first place just for the ten-second thrill of having shoved something onto the Internet.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 17, 2008)

Eevee said:


> What on earth are you complaining about now?  Is this an invalid thing to say?
> 
> If you want to show off your wallpaper, *just post your wallpaper* (and title the thread appropriately) so other people can USE IT if they want to.  Why else would you show your wallpaper if not for others' enjoyment?
> 
> ...




In other words, Eevee bellyaching because people don't do things the way HE wants us to. Please, Eevee. You do have a right to gripe, but don't go telling us how to post OUR stuff. (Just for the record, I posted my desktop like I did because it was a commissioned work that I paid for and don't want people ripping off the artist's work)


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 17, 2008)

Here's my Windows desktop.

And rather than swapping to linux and taking a better one, here's my Linux desktop.

I change my windows background once every few days, and my theme is just the aero one...I change the color of that as well every 3 or so days.

Linux I usually just keep like that, or I might change it...I might place a different desktop on all 4 workplaces today if I get bored enough.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 17, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Here's my Windows desktop.
> 
> And rather than swapping to linux and taking a better one, here's my Linux desktop.



Cool.


----------



## enchantedtoast (Nov 17, 2008)

Doot dee doo~ *blinds everyone with bright girly colors*


----------



## Eevee (Nov 17, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> In other words, Eevee bellyaching because people don't do things the way HE wants us to. Please, Eevee. You do have a right to gripe, but don't go telling us how to post OUR stuff.


Please, Eevee, how dare you ask us to post in some manner that is considerate and useful to other users and then clearly explain your rationale for doing so  8V

Not that it matters, since most people don't read these threads past the title anyway!



enchantedtoast said:


> Doot dee doo~ *blinds everyone with bright girly colors*


Oh, dear.  You may want to look into using tabs.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 17, 2008)

Eevee said:


> Please, Eevee, how dare you ask us to post in some manner that is considerate and useful to other users and then clearly explain your rationale for doing so  8V



Considerate according to who? Nobody else seems to be whining but you.


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 17, 2008)

Eevee said:


> I guess we're going the "wallpaper with crap I don't care about sprinkled on it and reduced to 40 quality jpeg" route, then.  :|


Ooh ooh! I used PNG! *waits for pat on the head*



Eevee said:


> If you want to show off your wallpaper, *just post your wallpaper* (and title the thread appropriately) so other people can USE IT if they want to.  Why else would you show your wallpaper if not for others' enjoyment?
> 
> If you want to show your desktop theme, *show some stuff running* so other people can see what it looks like beyond the taskbar.
> 
> ...



Mine's default XP theme, so mind if I don't bother?


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 17, 2008)

Eevee is right about the tabs.

Ty is right about Eevee whining, honestly you should both shut up, though.

And mine is jpg and in 1680x1050 the same as yours Eevee, and look at my quality and filesizes compared to yours...


----------



## enchantedtoast (Nov 17, 2008)

Eevee said:


> Oh, dear.  You may want to look into using tabs.


Oh I do. Most of those windows have multiple tabs open.


----------



## Eevee (Nov 17, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Considerate according to who? Nobody else seems to be whining but you.


...are you arguing that reduced-quality JPEGs and icon-laden wallpaper are _more_ considerate than my proposal?

Is this the depth you have to sink to to find something to argue with me about?



Xaerun said:


> Ooh ooh! I used PNG! *waits for pat on the head*


*pat*



Xaerun said:


> Mine's default XP theme, so mind if I don't bother?


I have seriously seen people post shots of a plain desktop, default wallpaper, not running anything, default theme, no desktop icons.  D:


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 17, 2008)

Eevee said:


> ...are you arguing that reduced-quality JPEGs and icon-laden wallpaper are _more_ considerate than my proposal?



More like, if no one else is complaining about the form people are using, then wiser to keep your own mouth shut.


----------



## Eevee (Nov 17, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> And mine is jpg and in 1680x1050 the same as yours Eevee, and look at my quality and filesizes compared to yours...


What about them?  I can see lossy artifacts all over the place in yours.

I'm admittedly particularly pedantic about artifacting in images that aren't photos, but I'm not complaining (here 8D) about use of JPEG in general; just saving it at such low JPEG quality that it looks more like static than anything.



enchantedtoast said:


> Oh I do. Most of those windows have multiple tabs open.


Wow.

There are a few tab searching extensions, if your concern is losing some amongst overflow.



TyVulpine said:


> More like, if no one else is complaining about the form people are using, then wiser to keep your own mouth shut.


Does that apply in reverse?  Nobody else was complaining about what I said until you came along.

I brought up a valid point that does not occur to most people, as most people are more concerned with posting than perusing others' desktops.  It remains valid.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 17, 2008)

Eevee said:


> What about them?  I can see lossy artifacts all over the place in yours.
> 
> I'm admittedly particularly pedantic about artifacting in images that aren't photos, but I'm not complaining (here 8D) about use of JPEG in general; just saving it at such low JPEG quality that it looks more like static than anything.
> 
> ...



All I've seen from your posts so far is "wah wah wah nobody is following what *I* say to do!" Seriously, if people want to post differently than how YOU want, TOUGH. If you don't want to see how people are posting their desktops, why are you in this thread? Most of the people that will post in here are going to not give a crud what you think.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 17, 2008)

heh, lossy artifacts.

Actually the filesize to quality ratio seems fine to me. Yours are over 600kb and mine is just above 100. I could up to 400kb and have the same quality as yours.

Here, let me show you a few wallpapers I've had in the past month or so.

1
2
3
4
5

So ther're not so large, and the quality may not be 100%, it doesn't take long to load at all. Some people have capps, you know. So as long as you can see the image mostly the background, who cares? You do, because you wish to see EXACTLY what everybody is doing and what icons they have. Like you wish to judge them on it or something. Just like the firefox tabs....


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 17, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> 1
> 2
> 3
> 4
> 5



Damn, 1-4 are wicked cool (not so much number 5, but oh well)


----------



## enchantedtoast (Nov 17, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Here, let me show you a few wallpapers I've had in the past month or so.
> 
> 1
> 2
> ...



Aaah! Number one is creepy!


----------



## flechmen (Nov 17, 2008)

How about a PNG image then

And, the background image (along with many other cool patterns).


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 17, 2008)

enchantedtoast said:


> Aaah! Number one is creepy!



Yeah, I wish I had a PS3 so I could get that game <.<


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 17, 2008)

Neon Genesis Evangelion not cool?! D:


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 17, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Neon Genesis Evangelion not cool?! D:



I just find 99.9% of anime to be awful, but if you like it, I won't argue.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 17, 2008)

I hated the last two episodes, the remake (which I've seen part one of and that looks really cool) they've changed a lot of the story and have a new ending.
It's almost like a different anime. :\

Though in the original one it's really crappy ending.

Also, fallout 3, as you can see from the desktop I have now that I have it. :3 (from my first post here) I love it.


----------



## Takun (Nov 17, 2008)

*ehem....*

I could use some gadgets if you all recommend any >.>


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 17, 2008)

Update, forgot to not only turn on sidebar but this shows a window and what my theme is like currently.


----------



## X (Nov 17, 2008)

meh nothing special.


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 17, 2008)

Here is it. Hope isn't too messy for ya!

http://i420.photobucket.com/albums/pp285/Wolfenpilot687/Desktop.jpg


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 17, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> meh nothing special.



I know that image, supposedly the largest galaxy in that image shouldn't even exist. That's just how large it is.

Also...Norton anti-virus...seriously? What ever floats your boat I guess. xD


----------



## X (Nov 17, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> I know that image, supposedly the largest galaxy in that image shouldn't even exist. That's just how large it is.
> 
> Also...Norton anti-virus...seriously? What ever floats your boat I guess. xD



*shrugs* it was free


----------



## flechmen (Nov 17, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> *shrugs* it was free


ClamAV
AVG Free Addition
Avast

Your computer will thank you.


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 17, 2008)

LOL. AVG. I have that thing. It works for sure?


----------



## Eevee (Nov 17, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Actually the filesize to quality ratio seems fine to me.


I..  didn't say anything about filesize to quality ratio?  I don't care about filesize; I care about quality.  I thought that was pretty clear.  I thought it was also pretty clear that I was referring to shots more like this one, where the artifacting is plainly visible even when the image is shrunk down somewhat.



NewfDraggie said:


> Yours are over 600kb and mine is just above 100.


Yes.  And mine are pristine.



NewfDraggie said:


> So ther're not so large, and the quality may not be 100%, it doesn't take long to load at all. Some people have capps, you know. So as long as you can see the image mostly the background, who cares?


Great; those people with caps can avoid clicking on the _links_ I posted to PNGs.

And *I* care, as I already said, because I value quality.  I can still see the artifacting on the logo, and it bothers me.  If it doesn't bother you, good for you!  Not my damn desktop.  Again, I *explicitly* threw out an arbitrary and very low example quality value both times I criticized JPEG in this thread.  I'm getting tired of repeating myself.



NewfDraggie said:


> You do, because you wish to see EXACTLY what everybody is doing and what icons they have. Like you wish to judge them on it or something. Just like the firefox tabs....


Are you implying that JPEG artifacting would render 32x32 icons unrecognizable?  That's ridiculous.

Yeah, the Firefox tabs.  My bad for actually looking at a screenshot someone posted and making an efficiency suggestion.  How conceited of me, sharing insight.

Both of you, get over yourselves.  If you want to pick a legitimate battle with me, fine, but this is patently absurd.  Stop pointing fingers and whining at strawmen.


----------



## Diego117 (Nov 18, 2008)

Here's mine. I'm so glad I found that background!


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Nov 18, 2008)

Best desktop evar!  ...just kidding


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 18, 2008)

Shadow Wolf said:


> Best desktop evar!  ...just kidding



It seems clean. Mine's a mess. I'm much of a fanboy.

http://i420.photobucket.com/albums/pp285/Wolfenpilot687/Desktop.jpg


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Nov 18, 2008)

Here's mine XD.   Silly fishies....


----------



## Pi (Nov 18, 2008)

Sure have a screensnot


----------



## flechmen (Nov 18, 2008)

Wolfenpilot687 said:


> LOL. AVG. I have that thing. It works for sure?


Yep, it's saved my computer many times.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 18, 2008)

Eevee said:


> And *I* care, as I already said, because I value quality.  I can still see the artifacting on the logo, and it bothers me.  If it doesn't bother you, good for you!  Not my damn desktop.  Again, I *explicitly* threw out an arbitrary and very low example quality value both times I criticized JPEG in this thread.  I'm getting tired of repeating myself.



More like tired of people not listening to you, so you keep shouting from your soapbox?


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 18, 2008)

My current Linux desktop. ^_^


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 18, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> My current Linux desktop. ^_^



Wicked


----------



## Pi (Nov 18, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Wicked



yeah all that dumb transparency is so great!!!! i like being unable to actually use my windows!!!!


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 18, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Wicked



Thank you.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 18, 2008)

Pi said:


> yeah all that dumb transparency is so great!!!! i like being unable to actually use my windows!!!!



Good for you.


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 18, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t194/TyVulpine/desktop2.jpg(NSFW!)



ts ts ts, you're a very naughty boy .... ;-)


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 18, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> ts ts ts, you're a very naughty boy .... ;-)



http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t194/TyVulpine/Desktop.gif (This is the one I used before the current one. Characters are property of Scotty Arsenault)


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 18, 2008)

Aww, that's cute. ^^
But you got a lot of icons on your desktop. Do you really use them all?


----------



## Diego117 (Nov 18, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> My current Linux desktop. ^_^



Linux looks badass!


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 18, 2008)

The best thing is: you can run Compiz Fusion on a GF2 MX with all effects enabled and it still runs pretty good (I did that on the PC of my father). Try that with Vista.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 18, 2008)

Mine ^_^;

View attachment 6826


----------



## nachoboy (Nov 18, 2008)

here's my current desktop. i found this picture on foundmagazine.com, and i really liked it.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 18, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Aww, that's cute. ^^
> But you got a lot of icons on your desktop. Do you really use them all?



Nah, most of those on that old one I got rid of.


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 18, 2008)

You could use the RocketDock and place them in there, then you can save some space (provided you make the icons small enough in the settings menu) and make the desktop look even cleaner, while still having full access to the applications you frequently use. ;-)


----------



## Eevee (Nov 18, 2008)

Pi said:


> Sure have a screensnot


Vimperator wasn't nerdy enough, you had to eschew theming entirely?  



WarMocK said:


> My current Linux desktop. ^_^


You named the menu 'Start'?


----------



## Pi (Nov 18, 2008)

Eevee said:


> Vimperator wasn't nerdy enough, you had to eschew theming entirely?



What do you mean, eschew? I changed the color theme from Windows Classic to Rainy Day!


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 18, 2008)

Eevee said:


> You named the menu 'Start'?



It's not my button (got it from gnome-loog.org because I like the penguin ^^), and it's only temporary until I completed my own desktop theme. I still can't decide what shape of the menu button would match the theme though (I only know that a bubble is definitely NOT an option ;-)).


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 18, 2008)

My new desktop.  ^.-.^  (Karabiner's work)


----------



## lowlow64 (Nov 18, 2008)

Here's mine.


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 18, 2008)

@shark: nice pic. Too bad it's tiled. ;-)
@lowlow64: You know what? That's the first background dominated by blue and green that actually fits the standard XP taskbar very well, and the car looks great.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 18, 2008)

Bleh, fine. Here: Take a look at my desktop, my browser, and my command prompts! =P The flat desktop is a JPG because the forum compresses it to low-quality JPG (~100KB) anyway, but the others are 16-bit PNG's. And for the hell of it, here are some screens of my PSP's "desktop".

Maybe later I'll post screens of my laptop's desktop. ... Also, no antivirus.


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 18, 2008)

Hrhr, I like the vixen ... ;-)


----------



## Runefox (Nov 18, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Hrhr, I like the vixen ... ;-)



X3 'Tis my own art. The rest is a screenshot of Ace Combat 6, contrast-upped and over-saturated for effect.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 18, 2008)

OK, just my wallpaper (Eevee, is bitmap OK with you?)

From a person over on DeviantArt that had four elements and black in a set. Can't seem to locate them again to see if they made more themes. This is fire Element:

http://www.kellanmeigh.com/images/fire_element.bmp

_Kellan_


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 18, 2008)

v He is such a courageous mouse.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 18, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> You could use the RocketDock and place them in there, then you can save some space (provided you make the icons small enough in the settings menu) and make the desktop look even cleaner, while still having full access to the applications you frequently use. ;-)



RocketDock?


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 18, 2008)

http://rocketdock.com/
An application launcher for Windows, similar to the dock from Mac OS X.
I use it on my XP system after discovering the advantages of a dock when using wbar and AWN under Linux. ^_^
It looks similar to the dock on my linux screenshot (that's wbar btw).


----------



## conicer (Nov 18, 2008)

Bah to all you peeps with fancy Compiz and Aero making your windows all shiny and transparent and stuff .  My computer chokes (horribly) on that.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 18, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> http://rocketdock.com/
> An application launcher for Windows, similar to the dock from Mac OS X.
> I use it on my XP system after discovering the advantages of a dock when using wbar and AWN under Linux. ^_^
> It looks similar to the dock on my linux screenshot (that's wbar btw).



Wow...looks nice finally having an uncluttered background


----------



## Runefox (Nov 18, 2008)

Heh, trying out RocketDock... It's not bad, actually, and unlike what they say on their site, it works perfectly on 64-bit Windows.  Perhaps they meant "We haven't tested it in 64-bit Windows". All the same, I don't normally like the concept of docks, but having a second, hideable "quick-launch" comes in handy at times. Not gonna replace my desktop and/or task bar, though.


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 18, 2008)

The RocketDock, unlike AWN/CairoDock, wasn't meant to replace the taskbar. 
Since the vast majority of users use only a dozen applications frequently (at best!) a dock for launching apps is way more useful than an icon on the desktop (right now the only icons on my desktop are used for file management and for mounting/unmounting devices).


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 18, 2008)

It was fun for a moment, then changed my mind. I decided I did like having the icons over the background better than all in a bar... <.<


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 18, 2008)

It's up to you. ;-)
Personally I would miss it if it was gone again (I admit that it requires a good and well-thought setup to provide the necessary productivity, but this is done in about 15 minutes).


----------



## Hackfox (Nov 18, 2008)

View attachment 6843
There's mine!!!!


----------



## Eevee (Nov 18, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> You could use the RocketDock and place them in there, then you can save some space (provided you make the icons small enough in the settings menu) and make the desktop look even cleaner, while still having full access to the applications you frequently use. ;-)


You may notice I have neither application icons nor a menu on my panel.

Launchers beat the pants off of docks and panels any day.  GNOME Do for GNOME (and xfce?), Katapult for KDE, Quicksilver for OS X, Launchy for Windows.  Hit super-space and type the first letter or two of an app and there you go.



Kellan Meig'h said:


> OK, just my wallpaper (Eevee, is bitmap OK with you?)


Much better, thank you (and that is pretty cool wallpaper), but bitmap is _absolutely massive_ and there's generally no reason to use it.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 19, 2008)

Eevee said:


> Launchers beat the pants off of docks and panels any day.  GNOME Do for GNOME (and xfce?), Katapult for KDE, Quicksilver for OS X, Launchy for Windows.  Hit super-space and type the first letter or two of an app and there you go.



Huh, sweet. I didn't realize stuff like that was actually available - I'd been thinking about how awesome something like that would be. Sort of like Beagle or the Windows Vista start menu, except not as obtrusive. Thanks!


----------



## bane233 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Xaerun (Nov 19, 2008)

Eevee said:


> I have seriously seen people post shots of a plain desktop, default wallpaper, not running anything, default theme, no desktop icons.  D:



I'm sorry dood! Got any good tools for customising? I'm not so good with making digital images or nothin, though... so... yeah, dood.
That'd be great, dood.


----------



## Rayne (Nov 19, 2008)

Eevee said:


> Launchy



Oh nice, I've always wished for something like that on XP. Thanks.


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 19, 2008)

Eevee said:


> You may notice I have neither application icons nor a menu on my panel.
> 
> Launchers beat the pants off of docks and panels any day.  GNOME Do for GNOME (and xfce?), Katapult for KDE, Quicksilver for OS X, Launchy for Windows.  Hit super-space and type the first letter or two of an app and there you go.



It takes me only two keys to start my programs: Super-Key, and then any other key on the keyboard (currently using the F-keys for it, but I'm NOT bound to them ... ;-)).

I wrote the program over 2 years ago as a proof-of-concept, and I might port it to GtkDialog soon (right now it's a Tcl/Tk script).
The attachment shows the very first version of it, the latest version is MUCH smaller and uses proper icons.

EDIT: Oops, I forgot to mention that the icons are actually buttons. You can start the associated program by either hitting the key or pressing the button (Esc closes the tool btw). I always had a launcher in my xfce panel for the program so I could either use it with my mouse only or with the keyboard only.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Nov 19, 2008)

Just got a new (to me) XP laptop. I've been using linux exclusively for almost 3 years but I still remember how to do the security precaution drills.

http://i33.tinypic.com/1zpnz2x.jpg


----------



## Eevee (Nov 19, 2008)

Runefox said:


> Huh, sweet. I didn't realize stuff like that was actually available - I'd been thinking about how awesome something like that would be. Sort of like Beagle or the Windows Vista start menu, except not as obtrusive. Thanks!


It gets better if you load them up with plugins; they can all index files/folders, bookmarks, Pidgin contacts, music player playlists, etc.



WarMocK said:


> It takes me only two keys to start my programs: Super-Key, and then any other key on the keyboard (currently using the F-keys for it, but I'm NOT bound to them ... ;-)).


I know launchers take another couple keystrokes, but I like them for the complete lack of maintenance compared to traditional (or slightly less than traditional) shortcut keys.  I don't have to figure out which 12 apps I like most, and which function keys make the most sense of them.  I just type a couple letters and hit Enter.  They all have trend memory, so after a couple uses, Firefox is just _super-space F Enter_ anyway.


----------



## enchantedtoast (Nov 19, 2008)

I changed it! Now I can keep tabs on the time left before the Bolt premier, my Thanksgiving break, and Black Friday. :3


----------



## Runefox (Nov 19, 2008)

> It gets better if you load them up with plugins; they can all index files/folders, bookmarks, Pidgin contacts, music player playlists, etc.


Yeah, I've noticed that it supports a wide variety of stuff. I only got a little bit of time to tinker with it last night, I'll see what kind of plugins exist now.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 19, 2008)

Since all people probably care about is the picture I'm using I'll just attach the picture itself...


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Nov 20, 2008)

This was my desktop earlier this week before I decided to change it:





And here it is currently... >.> I'm too ashamed to post up the picture...


----------



## Runefox (Nov 20, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> And here it is currently... >.> I'm too ashamed to post up the picture...



That's not a particularly embarrassing picture... I'm not sure why you're ashamed of it. Also, hee, ASIO4All.


----------



## Maio Maio Tigerman (Nov 20, 2008)

here is mine.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 20, 2008)

Here's mine, scaled down. It's currently my desktop wallpaper till I get the game!

You can get the full wallpaper here!

http://img261.imageshack.us/img261/325/tvcwallik8.jpg


----------



## Lost (Nov 20, 2008)

Here is my so awesome desktop... well not really and complete with code. cookie for anyone who can say wut I'm coding.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Nov 20, 2008)

Lost said:


> Here is my so awesome desktop... well not really and complete with code. cookie for anyone who can say wut I'm coding.



If i come to Ohio, will you tell me?


----------



## Sernion (Nov 20, 2008)

So exciting desktop of mine.


----------



## Rayne (Nov 20, 2008)

Lost said:


> Here is my so awesome desktop... well not really and complete with code. cookie for anyone who can say wut I'm coding.



Image is too small to see much of anything easily, but you're definantly touching OpenGL where it shouldn't be touched. 8D


----------



## Arc (Nov 20, 2008)

ROH ROH FIGHT THE POWAH!


----------



## enchantedtoast (Nov 21, 2008)

I couldn't resist. I loved this movie.


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 21, 2008)

Lost said:


> Here is my so awesome desktop... well not really and complete with code. cookie for anyone who can say wut I'm coding.




looks like some sort of object orientated language.. mabey something like c++

do i win?

yep deifenatly c++, i can see the "main.cpp" xD


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 21, 2008)

Sol-BadGuy, nuff said


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 21, 2008)

You can find this background and many others here. Lots of badass wallpapers for those interested!


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 21, 2008)

This is mine now. ^_^


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 21, 2008)

javier?


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 21, 2008)

lol, its funny when people try to link to their hard drive.


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 21, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> javier?


Oh, man. Now I'll have to be called RJ.


----------



## conicer (Nov 21, 2008)

Lost said:


> Here is my so awesome desktop... well not really and complete with code. cookie for anyone who can say wut I'm coding.



Erm... some sort of opengl renderer in c++?  It sorta looks like the CodeBlocks' default opengl template, but I can't really tell without unnecessary eye stain. >_<


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Nov 21, 2008)

Fuck you. I don't care if this stretches your screen. Deal with it.






I can't wait for Watchmen. All I want is more Rorschach after reading it. MOAR!


----------



## Magnus (Nov 22, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Fuck you. I don't care if this stretches your screen. Deal with it.



is that a joke?


----------



## Greyscale (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## scythemouse (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## Armaetus (Nov 22, 2008)

Must we post such huge screencaps? At least have some decency and use a thumbnail the way Imageshack and Photobucket do.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Nov 22, 2008)

mrchris said:


> Must we post such huge screencaps? At least have some decency and use a thumbnail the way Imageshack and Photobucket do.


No.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 22, 2008)

mrchris said:


> Must we post such huge screencaps? At least have some decency and use a thumbnail the way Imageshack and Photobucket do.



A great man once said, and i quote



A Great Man said:


> Fuck you. I don't care if this stretches your screen. Deal with it.


----------



## Caduen (Nov 22, 2008)

http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/5647/desktopvi9.jpg


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 22, 2008)

Guys keep it to a thumbnail or link... not high resolution high file size images....

Also, new desktop that I created while being bored and splicing some things together in photoshop while also attempting to get something bright almost mirrors edge kinda feel...
Not sure if I succeeded but still, I like it oddly.

This is the desktop image alone

And this is the desktop with the way I usually have everything placed out, like the placement of my web browser, IM client, music player, shortcut dock, and gadgets. Yes, one does contain a slideshow of my porn folder, thankfully the image you can't see! :3

OH! And if you're wondering why the black gadget clock is in that position there, here's a screencap showing why!

Also, loving that dock that warmock suggested; no desktop icons at all!


----------



## Kalianos (Nov 22, 2008)

meh, This was right after I did my desktop cleaning...


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 23, 2008)

Mine one hour ago.


----------



## RenkinaruWolf (Nov 23, 2008)

This is my current desktop, got a dual moniter setup


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 23, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Guys keep it to a thumbnail or link... not high resolution high file size images....
> 
> Also, new desktop that I created while being bored and splicing some things together in photoshop while also attempting to get something bright almost mirrors edge kinda feel...
> Not sure if I succeeded but still, I like it oddly.
> ...



You did a good job Draggie, the wallpaper looks great with aero.
And I see that you put the dock to the left side. ;-)
I tried that, too, both with RocketDock under XP and wbar/CairoDock/AWN under Linux. It was just a test to see how it affects the look&feel (I want/wanted to create a desktop that only has the applaucher dock and the taskbar on it, with the same look to keep the consistancy, and maybe the screenlets). I rearranged it to the current layout after a few days since I got problems with the xfce taskbar (it wasn't freely movable at that time).
Depending on your working habits I'd make a small suggestion. I'd add shortcuts to your working directories (ie pictures, music, documents, and so on) so you don't have to navigate all the way through your personal files using the explorer.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 23, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> You did a good job Draggie, the wallpaper looks great with aero.
> And I see that you put the dock to the left side. ;-)
> I tried that, too, both with RocketDock under XP and wbar/CairoDock/AWN under Linux. It was just a test to see how it affects the look&feel (I want/wanted to create a desktop that only has the applaucher dock and the taskbar on it, with the same look to keep the consistancy, and maybe the screenlets). I rearranged it to the current layout after a few days since I got problems with the xfce taskbar (it wasn't freely movable at that time).
> Depending on your working habits I'd make a small suggestion. I'd add shortcuts to your working directories (ie pictures, music, documents, and so on) so you don't have to navigate all the way through your personal files using the explorer.



But do you see what I'm hovering over, it's called my Draggie Drive. I have -nothing- on my c: drive other than apps and OS.

Everything is in draggie drive, my external. I can nav to my most used folders because I have shortcuts inside explorer on the side. Everything in that drive I can get to with my eyes closed in seconds. So having a shortcut for each place inside it would both be a waste of dock space and slower in my opinion. (also my music folder, documents and all that stuff is completely empty). :3


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 23, 2008)

*shrugs* Just an idea. ;-)


----------



## Magnus (Nov 23, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> But do you see what I'm hovering over, it's called my Draggie Drive. I have -nothing- on my c: drive other than apps and OS.
> 
> Everything is in draggie drive, my external. I can nav to my most used folders because I have shortcuts inside explorer on the side. Everything in that drive I can get to with my eyes closed in seconds. So having a shortcut for each place inside it would both be a waste of dock space and slower in my opinion. (also my music folder, documents and all that stuff is completely empty). :3



its nothing special ._. you act like you invented the internet +.-.+


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 23, 2008)

Magnus said:


> its nothing special ._. you act like you invented the internet +.-.+



O..o Kay, maybe you should understand I was explaining something to somebody else, and actually the way I have this set up allows me to do a ton of things much faster, keeps my main hard drive more efficient, and I can carry all my files anywhere I go. It might not me something unique or "special" but it's still better than having it all on one drive. :3


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 23, 2008)

Newf, you have some great wallpapers there. I was using that globe one for a while.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 23, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> O..o Kay, maybe you should understand I was explaining something to somebody else, and actually the way I have this set up allows me to do a ton of things much faster, keeps my main hard drive more efficient, and I can carry all my files anywhere I go. It might not me something unique or "special" but it's still better than having it all on one drive. :3



you forgot the part about raptor... and raid...


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 23, 2008)

Magnus said:


> you forgot the part about raptor... and raid...



Ugh, the Samsung Spinpoint f1 is a $120 1tb hard drive that beats down the velociraptor in anything but server use.
The raptor is good for servers, normal PC use other drives are better, and gaming other drives are better. 

But again, placing two drives together on raid counts it as ONE drive. SO having a external one along with that means the main drive (even though it's two, in raid it's counted as one) more efficient, allows you to take your files with you (external), and keeps the main drive clean and your files safe. (if the raid fails or the main drive fails you loose your OS and apps, big deal. If you have all your files on there then it's a big deal...)


----------



## Magnus (Nov 23, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Ugh, the Samsung Spinpoint f1 is a $120 1tb hard drive that beats down the velociraptor in anything but server use.
> The raptor is good for servers, normal PC use other drives are better, and gaming other drives are better.
> 
> But again, placing two drives together on raid counts it as ONE drive. SO having a external one along with that means the main drive (even though it's two, in raid it's counted as one) more efficient, allows you to take your files with you (external), and keeps the main drive clean and your files safe. (if the raid fails or the main drive fails you loose your OS and apps, big deal. If you have all your files on there then it's a big deal...)



Weekly ghost backups is what i prefer<3~ takes a few minutes, but hey, if my drive were to break, a complete backup with OS and Apps will be back in a flash >3

oh and the comparing between the spinny and raptor is so 2001, who the heck cares about the precise speed >>  raptor works, and it works good. That's all it has to do.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 23, 2008)

Magnus said:


> Weekly ghost backups is what i prefer<3~ takes a few minutes, but hey, if my drive were to break, a complete backup with OS and Apps will be back in a flash >3


Eww, Ghost. I prefer something like dd or Acronis TrueImage. Much nicer. dd is great because it's so versatile, though, and can be used wherever a *nix OS is used (and even sometimes on Windows).



> oh and the comparing between the spinny and raptor is so 2001, who the heck cares about the precise speed >>  raptor works, and it works good. That's all it has to do.


Well, you care about the speed when you're paying for 150GB/300GB versus 1000GB and there isn't a huge difference. For the price, the Spinpoint F1 delivers more GB per dollar and higher performance per dollar. The Raptor's specifically useful when you're looking at really, really low access time and don't want to spring for a SSD. Best for file servers and OS/swap/scratch (Hi, Adobe) partitions. For most consumers, I'd recommend the F1 over the V-Rap, but I'd be lying if I said I didn't want one of those 300GB V-Raps for my OS partition. Price is so prohibitive, though...

... Wait, how did the thread turn into this? Stop it.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 23, 2008)

Kay foxxy. :3


----------



## Magnus (Nov 23, 2008)

Runefox said:


> Eww, Ghost. I prefer something like dd or Acronis TrueImage. Much nicer. dd is great because it's so versatile, though, and can be used wherever a *nix OS is used (and even sometimes on Windows).



We all have our own taste, simple as that, for me ghost works like a charm.



Runefox said:


> Well, you care about the speed when you're paying for 150GB/300GB versus 1000GB and there isn't a huge difference. For the price, the Spinpoint F1 delivers more GB per dollar and higher performance per dollar. The Raptor's specifically useful when you're looking at really, really low access time and don't want to spring for a SSD. Best for file servers and OS/swap/scratch (Hi, Adobe) partitions. For most consumers, I'd recommend the F1 over the V-Rap, but I'd be lying if I said I didn't want one of those 300GB V-Raps for my OS partition. Price is so prohibitive, though...



I'd agree with you if i were an american, but i'm not. raptors are cheap here >:3


----------



## Runefox (Nov 23, 2008)

Magnus said:


> We all have our own taste, simple as that, for me ghost works like a charm.


Yeah, I just hate the interface and the parent company. Symantec can go to hell. 



> I'd agree with you if i were an american, but i'm not. raptors are cheap here >:3


Curse you.


----------



## xiath (Nov 24, 2008)

I know I have too much crap on my computer...  most of it is because my little brother is constantly DLing games and junk onto the computer and my mother seems to want to keep all of our programs that have never been used...

http://i352.photobucket.com/albums/r325/xiathFA/Untitleddsf.png

yes, I know that I have two world of warcraft shortcuts and two firefox shortcuts, I don't know why, I just do.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 24, 2008)

righto, back to the desktop whoring.

Windows Se7en xD 
desktop icons are so windows vista, 7 will hopefully be a change, cause boy how i love this Microsoft product <3

http://www.majhost.com/gallery/wereMagnus/mapje/seven.png


also stfu about my 667 >> << >> my order isn't here yet ;-;


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 24, 2008)

Hmm, for some reason your Win7 desktop reminds me of KDE 4, Magnus.


----------



## Eevee (Nov 24, 2008)

Magnus said:


> desktop icons are so windows vista, 7 will hopefully be a change, cause boy how i love this Microsoft product <3


what does it do differently

so far all I've seen is a bad dock knockoff and more ribbon infection


----------



## Magnus (Nov 24, 2008)

Eevee said:


> what does it do differently
> 
> so far all I've seen is a bad dock knockoff and more ribbon infection









I guess you'll have to wait till its out.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## Magnus (Nov 24, 2008)

ZentratheFox said:


>



nice winamp skin o.o


----------



## Eevee (Nov 24, 2008)

Magnus said:


> I guess you'll have to wait till its out.


does this mean that's not your screenshot and you're not actually running it, or what

I have zero intention of installing it either way so I'm not sure what you're going for here


----------



## Magnus (Nov 24, 2008)

Eevee said:


> does this mean that's not your screenshot and you're not actually running it, or what
> 
> I have zero intention of installing it either way so I'm not sure what you're going for here



Guess it's no use talking with a stubborn guy like you xD


----------



## Eevee (Nov 24, 2008)

how on earth was that stubborn?

and why can you not answer a simple question about your OS?


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 24, 2008)

The "dock" isn't even invented by Apple, so stop saying it's a rip off.
The windows Seven dock can be disabled, turned into just shortcuts of any size, or have the "bubble" effect on mouse over.

It can be positioned top, left, right, or bottom; integrated into the taskbar (kinda being a shortcut/quick launch bar) or completely disabled to be like vista.


----------



## Sarn Darkholm (Nov 24, 2008)

Heres mine, pretty simple.  The background image I found on Fchan.  Flipped it so it wasn't covered by icons.


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi Rena ..... *RRRRrrrrr*
*considers getting either a Renamon of Krystal wallpaper - oder draw one featuring both ladies. ;-)*

Oh erm ..... *cough!*
Simple and clean, just how a desktop should look like. ^^'


----------



## Pi (Nov 24, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> The "dock" isn't even invented by Apple, so stop saying it's a rip off.



The dock as it stands today was invented by NeXT, which is now a part of Apple.



> The windows Seven dock can be disabled, turned into just shortcuts of any size, or have the "bubble" effect on mouse over.
> 
> It can be positioned top, left, right, or bottom; integrated into the taskbar (kinda being a shortcut/quick launch bar) or completely disabled to be like vista.



wow so it's like... a dock! great!


----------



## GrundMoon (Nov 24, 2008)

here is mine...
simple has can get... the stup*d thing have formated it self a week ago =(


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Nov 24, 2008)

Here mine. Lotta icons i know...
1440x900 not resized.
http://www.images-host.org/links/dddddddddd


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 24, 2008)

@GrundMoon:Ok, now that's a REAL wallpaper. 
Looks surprisingly good with the aero glass.
@WolfesSoulZ: What a lovely dragon. ^^


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 24, 2008)

Pi said:
			
		

> The dock as it stands today was invented by NeXT, which is now a part of Apple.


Are now part of apple, doesn't mean Microsoft created Halo, either.
Also, it's JUST a shortcut bar. NOTHING special, so stop being a little bitch saying one OS did something first because technically everything is stolen from all popular OS's.



			
				Pi said:
			
		

> wow so it's like... a dock! great!



Note, I called it a "Dock"; saying the windows seven dock.


----------



## Pi (Nov 24, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Are now part of apple, doesn't mean Microsoft created Halo, either.
> Also, it's JUST a shortcut bar. NOTHING special, so stop being a little bitch saying one OS did something first because technically everything is stolen from all popular OS's.



I found this great term to describe what you are. You are fractally wrong.

OS X is a direct descendent of NeXT software. The Windows 7 thing is a ripoff.

"technically everything is stolen from all popular OS's" is a refrain trotted out by people who do not understand the history of the graphical user interface.



> Note, I called it a "Dock"; saying the windows seven dock.


Okay? Which is relevant how?


----------



## Runefox (Nov 24, 2008)

Pi said:


> "technically everything is stolen from all popular OS's" is a refrain trotted out by people who do not understand the history of the graphical user interface.



Uh. Xerox PARC? Whether you like it or not, it's _legally_ true (and in my mind factually true) that both Microsoft and Apple duplicated their design, which forms the basis for everything we currently know about the Graphical User Interface, particularly the desktop metaphor. Not directly related to the dock concept, but meh.

Actually, on the subject of the dock, while it wasn't technically a dock, Amiga Workbench used to have a very similar method for iconifying minimized applications, though instead of placing them on a dock, it would place them on the desktop.

Anyway, Windows 7's new task bar reminds me of KDE 3 more than KDE 4. Actually, looking at that screenshot, I find that task bar to be far superior in terms of space efficiency and overall sexiness... The Windows 7 bar is just transparent. I'm not a fan of it, and then again, I'm not a fan of the dock concept, either, or at least, not as far as Mac OS does it (using it as a system tray and not closing applications unless you specifically do so from the dock is clunky).

... Then again, I like Gnome a lot nowadays. Used to be big on KDE; I still like it, but I find myself gravitating inexplicably towards Gnome. XFCE is good, too, but meh.

Also, that KDE 3 screenshot? It's a Windows XP skin, apparently. Did it fool you? That's pretty damned good for an XP skin, I think. This is a real one (using the Keramik theme, IIRC).


----------



## Magnus (Nov 24, 2008)

oi bitches ITS NOT A FUKKIN DOCK its a taskbar, called SUPERBAR

SHEESH wtf has apple to do with this shit?


http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=M8AqXaNr8ag

this is Windows 7, its fukkin original srs bsns :<


----------



## Runefox (Nov 24, 2008)

Magnus said:


> oi bitches ITS NOT A FUKKIN DOCK its a taskbar, called SUPERBAR


Well, in essence, it's a task bar that has similar behavior to the Mac OS X Dock and/or the Amiga Workbench iconify function, takes up more space than it should, and has little aesthetic value.  Nothing very super nor original about it.


----------



## Neybulot (Nov 25, 2008)

If you click it, it gets bigger.


----------



## GrundMoon (Nov 25, 2008)

Magnus said:


> oi bitches ITS NOT A FUKKIN DOCK its a taskbar, called SUPERBAR
> 
> SHEESH wtf has apple to do with this shit?
> 
> ...


That "thing" looks like windows vista...  but difrent...


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm on a bit of a Mnemosyne run. Yeah...


----------



## Magnus (Nov 25, 2008)

GrundMoon said:


> That "thing" looks like windows vista...  but difrent...



Hurr a durr ...


----------



## mattgryphon (Nov 27, 2008)

The desktop on the laptop I'm using at the moment, it's a works provided computer so my backgrounds have to be work safe.

*Edit:*
Sorry for the massive image before, The file attachment feature refused cooperate with me. Sorted now!


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 27, 2008)

OUCH! Oo
Please make it an attachment gryphon, macro images are not allowed on FAF. Thank you.


----------



## mattgryphon (Nov 27, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> OUCH! Oo
> Please make it an attachment gryphon, macro images are not allowed on FAF. Thank you.



Hehe, sorry about that, posted the original not the resised version 

Resised now.....


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 27, 2008)

Thast's still not an attachment dude .... Oo


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 27, 2008)

*facepalm* x3


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 27, 2008)

It's ok Draggie, no need to cry. *pets*


----------



## Darian (Nov 27, 2008)

My desktop is on 5 screens at the moment... 6 soon, I hope.

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g174/sarcoz/smallerscreenshotCLEAN-1.jpg

res: 3840 X 1792 (minus the blank spots)

I  know the instructions say "desktop" But i don't have a desktop image at the moment... it's just black... 
so it would be rather boring...


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 27, 2008)

Here's mine.


----------



## Alyxx_Vampire (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## ~Mew~ (Nov 28, 2008)

Here is mine, I have alot of icons o.o;


----------



## indrora (Nov 28, 2008)

Here's mine. I have no icons



(its a thumbnail -- click it for the (hurhurhur) Big Picture)


----------



## X (Nov 29, 2008)

here ya go, its updated.


----------



## theLight (Nov 29, 2008)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## lowlow64 (Nov 29, 2008)

My current one.. probably going to keep it for a while.


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yah, I know. I'm narcissist.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 2, 2008)

I think it's pretty neat.

(Not of my desktop, but the picture itself.  The file was too large to attach.)


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 2, 2008)

mine


----------



## Toxxy (Dec 2, 2008)

Yeah, I seriously edited out my playlist.

I was listening to Styx when I took this, though.


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yah, I know. Obsessive.


----------



## Raithah (Dec 5, 2008)

Hah. My first post on a new forum is in a desktop thread. Go figure.

[1280*1024]

I don't know what the content rating is on these forums, and my wallpaper is a tad risquÃ©, so the image is censored. No naughty bits, but it isn't exactly work safe.

Wallpaper 'Posing is for the birds': (by _Strype_) [linkie]
Rainlendar - the Calendar: (RSS add-on) [linkie]
TClock - transparent toolbar, minimized desktop icons, no-text on desktop icons: [linkie]
Launchy (offscreen): [linkie]
Theme 'Razor2 Final': [linkie]

Hopefully I haven't broken any rules, written or otherwise .


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Dec 5, 2008)

Raithah said:


> Hah. My first post on a new forum is in a desktop thread. Go figure.
> 
> [1280*1024]
> 
> ...


I like yours. It's distinctive.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Dec 5, 2008)

uneventful... all my stuff is in folders... and i use firefox... the others are a backup...


----------



## Runefox (Dec 5, 2008)

My shiny new Gentoo install:

*Login Screen*




*Desktop (Flat)*




*Apps*




*Desktop (3D)*




*Desklets* (Hey, my IP address is showing!)




*Desklets (2)* (Hey, my IP address is showing!)


----------



## Raithah (Dec 5, 2008)

Wolfenpilot687 said:


> I like yours. It's distinctive.


Why thank you . I'm glad someone liked it.

Runefox: That's just epic - but isn't a terminal wallpaper distracting?


----------



## Runefox (Dec 5, 2008)

Raithah said:


> Why thank you . I'm glad someone liked it.
> 
> Runefox: That's just epic - but isn't a terminal wallpaper distracting?



Not really, and it's not technically wallpaper - It's a reflection map, which binds to alpha-blended windows; In other words, the terminal is partially transparent (you can see some of the desktop background in it and some of the windows behind as well), and the reflection picks up on it (and moves rather smoothly when the window is moved, too). I rather adore the effect. =D It doesn't really distract, since the font in the terminal is nice and crisp, as you can see in the compile happening below it (that's the same kind of terminal).


----------



## Shadow_Wolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Well heres my shot if any one really cares i have to much crap on my desktop


----------



## PaulShepherd (Dec 5, 2008)

Mine's attached. I love hockey, just so you know.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Dec 6, 2008)

My current desktop.

I have quite a few space desktop images, this one's one of my favorites.


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 6, 2008)

New wallpaper! :3


----------



## Raithah (Dec 7, 2008)

Update time!

Again, from what I've read in this thread it's okay to post twice when your setup has changed ... I think this qualifies .

So long story short : browsing through the archives of one of my fav blogs ([Lifehacker], in case you haven't heard of it) and came across this article about wall-mounting LCD panels. Random, curious mind + music stand + Velcro tape = 'distinctive' desktop.

(thumbnailed so as to reduce NSFWness and save bandwidth)


(verticality FTW 8))

Snackr (scrolling RSS ticker): [linkie]

By the way, if anyone has any suggestions for wallpapers that do well vertically, I'm all ears. This one, though just awesome, is really stretched at this resolution.


----------



## xjrfang (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## TheQuestion (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## Rayne (Dec 8, 2008)

Nothing interesting on my end, but why not?


----------



## Nylak (Dec 8, 2008)

It's been resized.  Resolution is originally 1920x1200.  And of course I drew the stupid wallpaper myself, because I'm Avatarded.


----------



## GrundMoon (Dec 9, 2008)

\\for Nylak: you're desktop is kickass!! //

I've updated mine for december...


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 9, 2008)

@Nylak: Very nice desktop. One minor suggestion maybe:
You should try to get/make a taskbar that fits the background better, maybe monochrome, colored like the area behind your desktop icons.


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 9, 2008)

ROFLMAO!!!! Hell, I would be posting screencaps just about on a daily basis, as I change my desktops quite frequently.


----------



## ElectricJackal (Dec 9, 2008)

im not a complete furfag =3 http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r2/LT-SkUnKy/Picture1-13.png


----------



## Nylak (Dec 9, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> @Nylak: Very nice desktop. One minor suggestion maybe:
> You should try to get/make a taskbar that fits the background better, maybe monochrome, colored like the area behind your desktop icons.


 
I would...but I have no idea how.  X'D  *computer illiterate like whoa.*  If it's not a default option for Windows XP, I don't know how the heck to acquire it or work with it.


----------



## GrundMoon (Dec 9, 2008)

Nylak said:


> I would...but I have no idea how.  X'D  *computer illiterate like whoa.*  If it's not a default option for Windows XP, I don't know how the heck to acquire it or work with it.


try the royale noir theme for xp...
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Desktop-Enhancements/Themes/Royale-Noir-Theme.shtml


----------



## Laze (Dec 9, 2008)

Haven't really fancied changing my desktop in a good long while. But here's mine regardless.


----------



## the_ZJ (Dec 9, 2008)

Awright.
BG image (c) to AmbberFox
Original Size: 1680*1050


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Dec 9, 2008)

Nylak said:


> It's been resized.  Resolution is originally 1920x1200.  And of course I drew the stupid wallpaper myself, because I'm Avatarded.


Mainly because Avatar is fucking awesome.

Appa FTW


----------



## Nylak (Dec 9, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Mainly because Avatar is fucking awesome.
> 
> Appa FTW


 
High five.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 9, 2008)

yeah avatar is good, i used to watch it before i stoped watching telly :3


----------



## amtrack88 (Dec 9, 2008)

I must say. I really like the look of Windows 9x. I guess I'm not one for frills and graphics, I even have all the extra "graphical enhancements" in Windows XP disabled. And yes, Winamp really has been playing that file for over 900 minutes, its a radio steam.


----------



## alicewater (Dec 10, 2008)

Here's mine


----------



## Vesuro (Dec 10, 2008)

Laptop:





Drawn by Milicynt


----------



## SuperSwede88 (Dec 12, 2008)

mine :3


----------



## Time Bandit (Dec 12, 2008)

http://d.furaffinity.net/art/wolfbandit/1220913601.wolfbandit_desktop.jpg

"Oh Mojave!"

Not to sound like a kiss up, but I'll go with this one, 007Tinar's, or another one that's like a Jet black version of the standard XP skin. <3


----------



## Nanakisan (Dec 12, 2008)

nothing fancy.

I just rendered the image last night.
took 6 hrs to do.


----------



## PeppermintRoo (Dec 20, 2008)

Here's a screenshot of laptop.  I start up all of my programs through global key commands, so I get to keep my desktop free of icon shortcuts.  Under normal use, I'll have Vimperator full-screened on one desktop, a gnu screen session full-screened on another, and save the last desktop for any GUI file creation/browsing/manipulation.


----------



## incongruency (Dec 20, 2008)

PeppermintRoo: Your Ubuntu wants to update.

My desktop is a little off from what many consider the 'norm', but it works for me. At any given time there are usually at least four or five desktops running programs in fullscreen (Thunderbird/another Firefox/OOo/Pidgin/etcetera). What is shown in the screenshot is about as cluttered as it ever gets.

Ctrl+Alt+Left and Ctrl+Alt+Right are a godsend.


----------



## Doug (Dec 20, 2008)

My main desktop, plain and simple!

My server's "desktop", even though technically not a "desktop".


----------



## Greyscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Just trying something new.


----------



## darkdoomer (Dec 21, 2008)




----------



## lilEmber (Dec 21, 2008)

Update! :3

Well, I just swapped from x86 Vista to x64 so I changed a few things, colors, desktop, and etc.

You can see the desktop here (1680x1050 338.25 KB (346368 bytes)), the colors change you can see good in this (1680x1050 360.39 KB (369040 bytes)) one.

And the dock changes and windows score (1680x1050 341.37 KB (349563 bytes))(out of 6 I got 5.6, all because my ram, 4 DDR2-8500 1066 isn't being used fully in their test, my 2 gigs of DDR2 6400800mhz ram got the same rating so that drops it down .4 points, xD)

Also, here's a few images OF the desktop.
Desktop 1
Desktop 2
Desktop 3


----------



## PeppermintRoo (Dec 21, 2008)

incongruency said:


> PeppermintRoo: Your Ubuntu wants to update.



Yeah, it wants to update, but I'm pretty skeptic about letting it sometimes, heh.  I have some pretty important libraries compiled from source (libglibc, libgtk, various python ones, etc) and some Ubuntu updates right now could potentially break my GUI.  I should probably just disable the Ubunutu updater altogether.


----------



## Laze (Dec 21, 2008)

So many clean desks... Mine's a rat hole. T_T


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 21, 2008)

Laze said:


> So many clean desks... Mine's a rat hole. T_T



Ugh, I can't stand having the place I spend most of my leisure time at, dirty.

Though sometimes my room is a mess, or the desk is dirty for like a day or two I can't have it cluttered for too long.

I need to dust, though.


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 21, 2008)

Here's mine!







*sniff* Isn't it just simply beautiful?


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 21, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Ugh, I can't stand having the place I spend most of my leisure time at, dirty.
> 
> Though sometimes my room is a mess, or the desk is dirty for like a day or two I can't have it cluttered for too long.
> 
> I need to dust, though.



Hehe, may I rent your for a couple of days? For a good payment of course ... ;-) *murrs and prepares the bed*

Nice pink desktop btw Draggie. I wonder why you haven't changed the color scheme earlier. ^^


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 21, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> Hehe, may I rent your for a couple of days? For a good payment of course ... ;-) *murrs and prepares the bed*
> 
> Nice pink desktop btw Draggie. I wonder why you haven't changed the color scheme earlier. ^^



o..o; Meep.

Well, actually it's purple; I had pink and decided a change, as I do regularly.

It might be red tomorrow. :3


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 21, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Well, actually it's purple;



Oops .... forgot to turn up the brightness of the screen (laptop was in energy saving mode). ^_^;


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 21, 2008)

Pipiru piru piru pipiru pi


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Dec 22, 2008)

Whooo! I love this one!


----------



## X (Dec 22, 2008)

updated.


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 25, 2008)

Wolfenpilot687 said:


> Whooo! I love this one!


 Sweet! But why's Chikoreeta shooting *WATER*?! They is teh phayelld


----------



## Ither (Dec 25, 2008)

Well, here you go.. mind the wallpaper, it's an ever changing image that is either of Renamon, Krystal or random dragons/dragon.


----------



## Nanakisan (Dec 25, 2008)

Heres my new one with a added effect
and no thats not vista or the Aero interface
its a new effect plugin i downloaded to simulate it.
and before you ask where i got the gears i'll tell you that i hand modeled and rendered them aswell.

I am taking requests on making backgrounds with 3D renders


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Dec 25, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Sweet! But why's Chikoreeta shooting *WATER*?! They is teh phayelld


Heh, I think it's a hyperbeam...


----------



## ZentratheFox (Dec 25, 2008)

My laptop while I'm not at home...

Desktop image from InterfaceLIFT.


----------



## ADF (Dec 25, 2008)

I formatted not too long ago; so my desktop is full of random crap.


----------



## kevVral (Dec 26, 2008)

here mine is...sporting a christmas theme...

normally I don't has so many icons but I don't want to sort them...


----------



## ZentratheFox (Dec 27, 2008)

kevVral said:


> here mine is...sporting a christmas theme...
> 
> normally I don't has so many icons but I don't want to sort them...



What desktop background is that?


----------



## kevVral (Dec 27, 2008)

ZentratheFox said:


> What desktop background is that?


its a mass commission by cursedmarked -> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1827081/


----------



## Aryeonos (Dec 27, 2008)

Here's my lappy and my PC.


----------



## Xenmasterqwerty (Dec 28, 2008)

Feels like home. (resized because FA hates me)


----------



## Aryeonos (Dec 30, 2008)

I think I change my desktop to often, is there a desktop cycling program like the one's on the new i-Macs' for vista?


----------



## lowlow64 (Dec 30, 2008)

The one I have on my parents laptop...


----------



## Neybulot (Dec 30, 2008)

Notice what it's from?


----------



## Aryeonos (Dec 30, 2008)

samurai champloo- what happened to that picture? did you use a filter on it to simplify the detail?


----------



## Neybulot (Dec 30, 2008)

Aryeonos said:


> samurai champloo- what happened to that picture? did you use a filter on it to simplify the detail?



Ugh...I mean notice what OS it's from. Click it and read in the lower-right corner. @_@


----------



## Aryeonos (Dec 30, 2008)

You should rely be more specific. OS is spooky, and I don't care, that's because...I don't know.


----------



## Neybulot (Dec 30, 2008)

Aryeonos said:


> You should rely be more specific. OS is spooky, and I don't care, that's because...I don't know.



Ugh...You can't be serious. Click the picture, it brings up a larger one, then in the bottom-right of the image it says

"Windows 7
For testing purposes only. Build 7000"

If I had known you don't know how to read...I would have been more specific in the first place.


----------



## Eevee (Dec 30, 2008)

Neybulot said:


> Notice what it's from?


KDE?

8)


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 30, 2008)

Neybulot, Windows 7 Beta 1 is out now, by the way.


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 30, 2008)

Eevee said:


> KDE?
> 
> 8)



KDE 4.1, please. 8)


----------



## Vontagon (Dec 30, 2008)

Hoo-ray, a desktop.


----------



## GrundMoon (Dec 30, 2008)

one more to the collection xD


----------



## bozzles (Dec 30, 2008)

Enjoy.

http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/951/83111085on6.jpg


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 30, 2008)

GrundMoon said:


> one more to the collection xD



Mirrors Edge, hells yeah.
I got that game for xmas, I haven't gone home yet (at my parents for holidays) but tomorrow I will be home and able to play!


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 30, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Enjoy.
> 
> http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/951/83111085on6.jpg



Holy crap, I see myself in your messenger window!


----------



## FabiFox (Jan 1, 2009)

A few weeks old now before some upgrades, just the first monitor on my main machine =3


----------



## GrundMoon (Jan 1, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Mirrors Edge, hells yeah.
> I got that game for xmas, I haven't gone home yet (at my parents for holidays) but tomorrow I will be home and able to play!


I see you like it ^^ thx


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 1, 2009)

Lol at Stuff and More Stuff


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 1, 2009)

Mine's pretty ordinary compared to most out here... XD

View attachment 7274


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Jan 1, 2009)

A draggie is sleepin'.  ^.=.^


----------



## Qoph (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm too lazy to take a screenshot and upload it so I'll just attach the image.

Bad Religion FTW.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jan 2, 2009)

brownsquirrel said:


> Lol at Stuff and More Stuff


Yeah. Stuff is miscellaneous program shortcuts and tiny programs that all fit in there. More Stuff is miscellaneous games that I don't store on my desktop because I don't play them as often.


----------



## verix (Jan 2, 2009)

I have two screens, but the second screen has no icons and would just be a picture so I'm not posting that.

Gonna break all the tables like the cool people here.


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Jan 3, 2009)

My desktop is pretty hardcore.


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Jan 3, 2009)

Yoshistar said:


> Mine's pretty ordinary compared to most out here... XD
> 
> View attachment 7274



Awesome. Simply awesome.


----------



## phantomapfel (Jan 3, 2009)

Hehe mines pretty plain, but I'm running on a mac. Sorry about the picture, I was painting when I came across this thread.


----------



## WolfTailz (Jan 3, 2009)

i cant =(


----------



## phantomapfel (Jan 3, 2009)

WolfTailz said:


> i cant =(



Can't?


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## Werevixen (Jan 5, 2009)

Lol, Internet Explorer 6


Also, that's a Fallout D20 Deathclaw, the only one that actually looks decent in my opinion.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jan 5, 2009)

Changed it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 7, 2009)

here's mine


----------



## Blue Cup (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## ZentratheFox (Jan 11, 2009)

Desktop Background: http://pictures.xyrotr1.com/zenbigdesky.jpg

Real Desktop: http://d.furaffinity.net/art/zentrathefox/1231651681.zentrathefox_monitors.jpg


----------



## MikeTheFox (Jan 15, 2009)

Lol, Vista..


----------



## Billy-Rex (Jan 15, 2009)

Click on the link to see them (pretty big)
You will see the Blizzarians that are form Storm Hawks ;P
http://h1439171.stratoserver.net/screen.JPG
and from my laptop
http://h1439171.stratoserver.net/screenlaptop.jpg


----------



## MikeTheFox (Jan 15, 2009)

Billy-Rex said:


> Click on the link to see them (pretty big)
> You will see the Blizzarians that are form Storm Hawks ;P
> http://h1439171.stratoserver.net/screen.JPG
> and from my laptop
> http://h1439171.stratoserver.net/screenlaptop.jpg



Up for some SAMP? lol


----------



## Neybulot (Jan 16, 2009)

Click the image to see the full one. WARNING IT'S LARGE! (1680x1050)

This is my current XP desktop, but I use the same wallpaper on the 7 Beta installation I also have installed.


----------



## Darzi (Jan 16, 2009)

I have no desktop.  :c  I cannot play.


----------



## WarMocK (Jan 16, 2009)

A little update on my system. Gonna test a white theme now. :3


----------



## PurpleFlashLight (Jan 24, 2009)

yarly. xubuntu ftw?


----------



## Wuxade (Jan 25, 2009)

cluttered desktop... yay(?)


----------



## ZentratheFox (Jan 25, 2009)

Click for full view... 3360x1050. =D


----------



## kevVral (Jan 25, 2009)

whoo for clutter!


----------



## OCAdam (Jan 25, 2009)

Background: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2039/2480757972_7ab937eba4.jpg

Desktop: http://forums.furaffinity.net/attachment.php?attachmentid=7452&stc=1&d=1232916895

My desktop is quite the cluttered mess. No, I don't run Windows 98 still, it's XP but with a ton of programs shut off so it runs faster.


----------



## Lurgen Gaato (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## EmoWolf (Jan 27, 2009)

Its like this. I would post a screen, but I hate how icons cover it.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 28, 2009)

The background is this.






My desktop is most likely too large to post anyway.


----------



## Snack (Jan 28, 2009)

Blotch is cool.


----------



## Midi Bear (Jan 28, 2009)

Here's the current state:


----------



## amtrack88 (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## TheAffliction (Jan 28, 2009)

I'll post my linux desktop next time I reboot.


----------



## ChaoticSpark (Jan 28, 2009)

Sexy desktop

http://img516.imageshack.us/img516/8016/newlookar1.jpg


----------



## ChaoticSpark (Jan 29, 2009)

foxxtrot23 said:


> Blotch is cool.



You are awesome.

Grist <3


----------



## Kesteh (Jan 29, 2009)

Dicksdicksdicksdicks.


----------



## xMoxiex (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh hay, it's my desktop.

http://i39.tinypic.com/2w5nfw5.jpg​


----------



## lowlow64 (Jan 29, 2009)

The newest one.


----------

